
Ask HN: How to compare costs of compute providers? - jononor
I&#x27;ve got some services which are mostly compute bound (image processing etc). They are packaged as Docker images, don&#x27;t require much else (blob storage and a message queue), so it can run on almost any cloud provider. AWS, GCE, Azure, etc.. 
Naturally I&#x27;d like to use the cheapest.
However it is really hard to compare different providers. The provided workers are all different performance (CPU&#x2F;RAM&#x2F;disk&#x2F;network).
There are steps and limits in the worker pricing. With autoscaling the timebase (per hour&#x2F;minute&#x2F;second) becomes significant..<p>Are there good cross-cloud comparison tools for pricing? How do you compare?
======
edcr
Hi,

I'm building this exact thing:

HTTPS://www.cloudrac.es

I would love to help you work this out, my email is ed@cloudrac.es

This is an example of the sort of insights I have been finding:

[https://www.cloudrac.es/blog/2017-01-12/Azure-Comparing-F-
An...](https://www.cloudrac.es/blog/2017-01-12/Azure-Comparing-F-And-H-Series-
CPUs/post.html)

Ed

